# [SOLVED] hitachi hard drive problem



## ukrose312000 (Jan 8, 2006)

hi there can anyone help me please i have a AMD comp and i got a new hard drive for it a hitachi deskstar 320g and my comp say it has no hard drive when i try to install windows xp i need the drivers for a t7k500 so could any boddy help me find em i have looked every where :4-dontkno


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: hitachi hard drive problem*

The drivers should be available in Windows. Check in BIOS to make sure your computer is recognising the drive.


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

*Re: hitachi hard drive problem*

Hi, UKrose,

Did a professional techie install yr new drive?

If U did, did U jumper the new Hitachi drive to master?

What OS R U running? If XP Pro: start>control panel>administrative tools>computer management>storage>disk management.

Do U see your new dirve? Is it formated?

When u click on My Computer, and C drive.....does everything look normal?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: hitachi hard drive problem*

The T7K500 has both SATA and IDE versions. Which is yours?


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

*Re: hitachi hard drive problem*

Edit: Sorry I tried to fix above but am working and passed the edit window. 

More properly, what screens appear when you power on your computer?

To get into BIOS, depending on which BIOS you have, you will need to press F2 or DEL repeatedly during startup.

I believe this is what John the Pilot had in mind.

Also, is your copy of XP OEM or full retail? Meaning is it a copy that came from the Mfgr of your computer or one you bought on your own?
_______________________________________


Pls use the two links below. first one is about yr new HDD's jumper settings, second one is download page for drivers for all their new HDDs.

http://www.hitachigst.com/hdd/support/T7k500/T7k500jum.htm

http://www.hitachigst.com/hdd/support/dk/table.html

I am now assumng you can get to the point of doing this. But I am not sure, I think we need more info re what works and what does not.

Pls forgive all the confusion, I will try not 2 post while working again.


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

*Re: hitachi hard drive problem*

Hi,

I researched this situation much earlier, came to much information ironically Imyself will be needing this cming week for a new system. John the Pilot felt some of my last posts might B premature or confusing and deleted them, which I understand.

Matt has posed the core question,which kind of Hitach drive do you have? though I think I know the answer, not to mention I think we need to check the size of your new drive, as it appears it might be 500GBs and not 320.....but if it is, in fact a SATA, I am now pasting a link I just came upon. 

http://xphelpandsupport.mvps.org/how_do_i_install_windows_xp_on_a.htm

Now, I think Matt will also ask you for the Mfg of your computer, AMD is the kind of chip/processor U have....and also ask the exact model of your puter & if it has a floppy drive, and also if you have the original disks which came with the system?

Not to worry:grin:.....there R very smart, experienced people here and if it is a SATA drive....U R hardly alone reloading XP and getting that request!!!!!!!! They will help U solve this step by step and it will B fabulous. Ironically...I will be in exactly the same boat this coming week.:wave:


----------



## ukrose312000 (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: hitachi hard drive problem*

ok heres more info ok my hard drive has not got jumper setting as it was made this year and it has only slots to put the cbable in as my comp has the new hard drive and the hard drive is a sata i had it built for me it says on the fron pannel AMD ATHLON 64 any good and i know i am being dum but what do i look for on bios as i can get bios up and dont know what to look for. and when i brought the hard drive i had no drivers with it so my comp and ging to reconiz it so i need the contorller for it and cant find it
and the model num for my hard drive is hdt725032vla380 and it is a 320gb
and i am running windows xp home and its a sata connector


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: hitachi hard drive problem*

You will need the SATA drivers supplied by the manufacturer of your motherboard. If you don't know what it is, you will need to run Everest Home Edition. Full details of how to do this can be found here. When Everest is running, click on Motherboard on the left hand navigation bar. This should show you the name of your motherboard. Post back with the results.


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

*Re: hitachi hard drive problem*



ukrose312000 said:


> ok heres more info ok my hard drive has not got jumper setting as it was made this year and it has only slots to put the cbable in as my comp has the new hard drive and the hard drive is a sata i had it built for me it says on the fron pannel AMD ATHLON 64 any good and i know i am being dum but what do i look for on bios as i can get bios up and dont know what to look for. and when i brought the hard drive i had no drivers with it so my comp and ging to reconiz it so i need the contorller for it and cant find it
> and the model num for my hard drive is hdt725032vla380 and it is a 320gb
> and i am running windows xp home and its a sata connector



Hey, Rose,

I am sleepless but will try to be clear. Yes, I was certain your drive was a SATA.

Now, am I correct in getting U had your system custom built for U?

Of so, by whom? If so, did you receive it with any disks? Again, tell us abolut oyur copy of XP Home. I must assume, if you have a custom rig, that is is a full, retail copy and it is authentic. But I think we need to know.

Next and assuming it is a custom rig....and assuming it arrived with the OS installed...meaning XP Home installed, I think if others agree, we will need you to contact that person or company....he/she or they who built the system, and ask them to identify your motherboard.

If all of the above assumptions R valid.....that last, I think, would B your next step. If they R not....pls share which nes R not.

Again, who installed the new drive? Who chose it? And yes, in one of the posts which got deleted, I found out and posted that your drive needs no jumpers, U got that totally right! I found it on the Hitachi site.

Again, I now must assume your system has a floppy drive....given nobody could have loaded your operating system to begin with without one...assuming your original drive was also a SATA. And U did say your HDD cable is a SATA cable, yes?

I confess I am still confused about the size of your new drive and why XP asked you for drivers for a 500GB drive. R U certain the request message from XP during attempted installation said that? My take is yes....but good 2 B certain,

At this point, I think there is not need to go into our bios....since we now know the problem...which I figure out much earlier after a thousand posts and researching as I went. Pls use the link I pasted in my post before yours. U will understand wut the problem is and why, given you do not have a commercial rig...we need to know who made your motherboard.

And Rose...stop dissing yourself. You R already in a very small perentage olf puter users who does anything themsleves!!!!!! So BRAVA, OK?

C this all Rose? A little adventure, right? (Say yes, Rose.):wave::laugh:


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

*Re: hitachi hard drive problem*

John...just caught yr post. How can she employ Everest if she has no OS???? Can she? I assumed not, which is why I suggested she go to the builder of the system and aks him or her about the motherboard identity.

the only thing, aside from my original suggestions I can come up with....is, if her original drive still has XP on it and hasn't failed, she cold remove the nove drive, hook up the original one, boot, get online and then get Everest. Howze that?


----------



## ukrose312000 (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: hitachi hard drive problem*

yes i did get a disk with the comp and its a via sata raid driver and i tryed it and its still saying i have no hard drive in my comp so i cant install windows xp and yes i had it built for me but the people are not there no more lol its got on the hard drive 320gb but the 500 has the drivers for mine on it and yes it has a hdd cable sata and all that is on my mother borad is MSI K8T NEO is that any help lol and my other hard drive has gave up thats why i got a new one :grin:
yes it has a floppy drive but i just cant understand why its saying it has no hard drive and its is in there


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

*Re: hitachi hard drive problem*



ukrose312000 said:


> yes i did get a disk with the comp and its a via sata raid driver and i tryed it and its still saying i have no hard drive in my comp so i cant install windows xp and yes i had it built for me but the people are not there no more lol its got on the hard drive 320gb but the 500 has the drivers for mine on it and yes it has a hdd cable sata and all that is on my mother borad is MSI K8T NEO is that any help lol and my other hard drive has gave up thats why i got a new one :grin:


Hi again Rose. thanks for the additonal info. Now we have the 320 versus 500Gb mystery solved! C? Just like CSI Miami!

We R making progress. Also, very rescourceful of U to have opened the box and looked at the mobo. I am sure one of the mods will know who makes it from wut U posted, but I will also Google.

Again, i must assume your rig has a floppy drive for the reasons I stated. Is the disk U refer to...the one U said U got with the rig with the drivers for the 500GB drive, a FLOPPY? Just learnng about this whole thing, I assume it is....but pls confirm.

I also ge,t since U R posting on this site, that you have another healthy system, yes? Does the system U R writing from have a floppy drive, Rose? If it does, U could download the proper raid drivers using it to make the new floppy U will need for yr new drive in yr other system.

We will take this a step at a time. 

And Rose, the people who made yr rig.....when U say they R "gone" do U mean in the slammer? Ok, kidding. :grin:
________________________________________
Edit:

OK here's your board....only because U were pro active euff to look!
http://www.hardocp.com/article.html?art=NTMy

Now let me C if I can find drivers.


----------



## ukrose312000 (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: hitachi hard drive problem*

i dont know where they have gone to if the gone broke or not they are in kent and i am in hampshire lol and yes this comp i am on has a floppy drive that is why i am trying to find drivers for my one oh i hate comps lol and yes the other one has one to
i was told i could get the controller drivers from the hitachi sit but where i aint got a clue we have looked and nowt lol


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

*Re: hitachi hard drive problem*



ukrose312000 said:


> i dont know where they have gone to if the gone broke or not they are in kent and i am in hampshire lol and yes this comp i am on has a floppy drive that is why i am trying to find drivers for my one oh i hate comps lol and yes the other one has one to


No! Not hate, Rose! U r on your way to a whole new level of fierce an autonomous!!!! There is a little techiebabe in U, Rose...and she is trying to get born!!!!

And that the system U R on now does have a floppy drive....c that? It's all good, trust me.
p
Hold on....sleep is a conspiracy; I have always believe that....and Rose....I have learned about this stuff only in the last hours, so whoevah told U U could get these from Hitachi or any HDD Mfgr....I posted directly from Hitahci site earlier, all the info is there..it got deleted....is that person also in the slammer? (U gotta find the funny.)


----------



## ukrose312000 (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: hitachi hard drive problem*

ty for the help i really do apricate it i just want to get my comp up and runn this one i am on aitn no good lol and yes this one has a floppy drive i just need the drives so i can put em on disk for my one lol but have looked ever where


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

*Re: hitachi hard drive problem*



ukrose312000 said:


> ty for the help i really do apricate it i just want to get my comp up and runn this one i am on aitn no good lol and yes this one has a floppy drive i just need the drives so i can put em on disk for my one lol but have looked ever where


Rose....relax. It's a process. The joy is in the journey; the journey is not an impedimen to the goal. We get wut U want....pls read, use the links, learn and U r getting help....be here, be now....U will end up so much happier and more independent. 

We now have much the info we need....work with us, babe. If U get a pain and go to the physician....with your system, way better than here in the USA....the diagnostic process is interactive and a journey, right? U don go, "I just wanna get rid of the pain *now*,right?
This appears about a computer.....wherein everythng is a mousclick away and instant. but really, Rose, this is about life.....and restoring the computer to where we wan it 2 B, right?


----------



## ukrose312000 (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: hitachi hard drive problem*

i have emailed hitachi about the hard drive to try and get the drivers hey look it would be better if we could do this some other way then on here lol


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

*Re: hitachi hard drive problem*



ukrose312000 said:


> i have emailed hitachi about the hard drive to try and get the drivers hey look it would be better if we could do this some other way then on here lol


*Rose....U can not get the drivers from Hitachi.* Go to their site and read their account. i pasted it earlier and it got deleted.

Now please use the link I pasted in a recent post above. It expalins exactly your problem and wut the deal is.

*YOU CAN ONLY GET THE DRIVERS FROM THE MFG OF YOUR MOTHERBOARD*. And if you use the link above, U will C exactly wut U need to do, Rose.
Her it is agian, rose....no need 2 go thru the trouble of even scrolling up;
http://xphelpandsupport.mvps.org/how_do_i_install_windows_xp_on_a.htm

I am now going to sleep. If anyone else here wants to pick up the baton....please do. But Rose, if U want magic fix in a nano and R not appreciative of or willing to harvest the blessings of this site, where gifted professionals donate their time & expertise to help others and half gifted regular members, some of whom choose to stay awake when they should b asleep... try to do this as well, U may want to take your rig to a repair center.

Best,
Jill


----------



## ukrose312000 (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: hitachi hard drive problem*

ok thanks for the help


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: hitachi hard drive problem*

I just came across this post and wanted to muddy the waters somewhat. If your motherboard only recognizes Sata 1 and this drive is Sata 2, then it won't work until changed to be Sata 1 compliant since Sata drives are shipped to be Sata 2 compliant. 

Here is the problem. Hitachi drives do not have jumpers to change that scenario to Sata 1, but you need to do a software change. I don't normally deal with Hitachi drives, but did come across this information that might be helpful:

Hitachi does not use the standard jumper to change from 3.0 to 1.5 access from what I know. Interesting though, I found this as posted by someone called SaphireX about that issue and he seemed to know what he was talking about. 

I am sorry (would like to accurately quote and give credit to that person where due), but I don't remember where I copied this from, just came across it one day and copied and pasted while in a hurry to fix a drive. So, if you find the quote, it is not my work, but from SaphireX where ever he is on the net. Here is what was copied for my own usage and reference that day:

Quote: 

Originally Posted by SaphireX 
"Instead of using "jumpers" to lock the data rate to 150mb/sec to make the drive compatible with SATA 1rst Generation Controllers such as the VT8237 Hitachi uses a Utility known as "Feature Tool" that you can get from here 

http://www.hitachigst.com/hdd/...wnload.htm#FeatureTool 

and here is the instructions on how to use it 

http://www.hitachigst.com/hdd/...ool_User_Guide_203.pdf 

Once you change the drives firmware in essence then it should be recognized by the controller,...."


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

*Re: hitachi hard drive problem*



ukrose312000 said:


> ok thanks for the help


The help is HERE. U only need to get that and that this can get done--it was WELL ON ITS WAY, and is sitll within REACH--- but CAN NOT HAPPEN in a nanosecond.....U would only be helipng Rose & her computer. think about it.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: hitachi hard drive problem*

There are two ways to tackle the "sata controller" driver issue when first loading an OS onto a hard drive


*the F6 method*


when you first boot into the windows install screen you will see the "PRESS F6 TO INSTALL THIRD PARTY SCSI RAID DRIVERS"
but you dont have your standard sata controller driver on a floppy disk, the raid driver is NOT what you are looking for

so; you must either scour the internet looking for your sata controller driver for YOUR motherboard model number / or choose my LAZY way


I simply enter the bios and change the "MODE" from sata mode to IDE mode in the bios, usually in the advanced section of the bios

there should be a section in the bios to deal with controllers / perpherials
there should be a location there where you are able to change from sata mode to ide mode ??????

the OS will then load without all this mumbo jumbo, after you have loaded the OS onto the drive and you are booting like a champ, then you install the chipset drivers found on the motherboard CD which "should" have come with your system ????????

these *.inf *drivers will load the sata controller drivers for your onboard sata controller 

then once again you enter the bios and change back to sata mode; thats it ??????


this is barring of course your motherboard and hard drive will play nice together >>>>> I assume that if you enter the bios and see your hard drive is accurately listed and described by make and model you should be fine ???????


post back >>>>>> it would be VERY helpful if you would look on your motherboard and you will see in white lettering your motherboard model number, then we can tell if your motherboard is sata-2 complaint >>>>> tumbleweed found a very important item there with the need for the sata-1 protocol


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

*Re: hitachi hard drive problem*

God Bless Mark; God Bless Joseph. A brace of brilliants.

But the lady has a custom rig....and I am not sure if she got a mobo disk with it. Rose identified her mobo by eyballing it.--that was fabulous..I Googled wut she eyeballed; there is the link to the board, her board... I pasted in one of my threads above.

Now also below from #12:
Edit:

OK here's your board....only because U were pro active euff to look!
http://www.hardocp.com/article.html?art=NTMy

Now let me C if I can find drivers.
__________________
Edit: Her drive IS A Sata ll; HERE IT IS;

Hitachi 
320GB Deskstar T7K500 7200 RPM Serial ATA II 3.0-Gbps 3.5-inch Hard Drive Mfr p/n HDT725032VLA380

Your Price: $133.33 
Hitachi Part No.: HDT725032VLA380


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

*Re: hitachi hard drive problem*

I am nauseous. This is my last paste. Hadn 2 God. It is from the link I found and pasted twice...to her mobo. mAYBE SOMEONE CAN, from THIS GET IF HER MOBO IS COMPATIBLE with her new SATA 2 HDD: (And Tumble, again, the links U pasted to the esoteric info on the Hitachis to Hitachi site... do not work for me.)

Serial ATA RAID


• Promise 20378 On-Board

• Supports 2 serial ATA plus 1 ATA133

- RAID 0, RAID 1 or RAID 0+1 is supported

- RAID function work w/ATA133+SATA H/D or 2SATA H/D

• Connect up to 2 SATA device and 2 ATA133 devices
__________________________________________
Final: i read all about her board from my own link just now. OMG....this must be some rig. Makes my little dream system I so stressed over just do I need & deserve this??? and every detail--maybe on the way this week.....look like some pathetic runt from the Stone Age.


----------



## ukrose312000 (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: hitachi hard drive problem*

ok now can anyone tell me how to make my bios reconize my hard drive i have been looking at it and it does not seem to be there i know i am a pain ty


----------



## ukrose312000 (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: hitachi hard drive problem*

ok i looked at my bios and witch one woul it be in lol


----------



## ukrose312000 (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: hitachi hard drive problem*

ok i tryed what u asked and nothing here is the mother borad mod num MS-6702 VER;1.0 OR THIS IS THE ONLY OTHER ONE ON THEER K8T NEO


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: hitachi hard drive problem*

sorry I didnt catch the motherboard name / model before it was last given


but; given I have fully reviewed the spec info Jilly posted pray


I can now tell you, the board *DOES NOT HAVE *a standard sata controller

it only has a *sata raid controller *>>>>>>> which means if you want to run sata drives, you can only do so in a raid arraY >>>>>> that means you will need two identical drives >>>>> i wouldnt not so this in your type of situtaion, raid is not suited for the avergage computer user IMHO

you can however opt to buy a Sata controller card that will insert into a PCI slot and then it will run your sata drives as a stand alone adventure >>>>>

here is an example of a very good one 
http://www.shopping.com/xPO-Promise...ffective-4-port-Serial-ATA-PCI-Adapter-Retail

there are cheaper sata controller cards but this one has sata-2 support (300 mb/s) so you wont have to alter the firmware of the hitachi drive if you dont wish too ?????


----------



## ukrose312000 (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: hitachi hard drive problem*

ok i looked at my old hard drive and its a sata aswell that was a maxtor diamondmax plus 9 200gb sata so the new one should be ok.
and i got a disk with the comp saying via sata raid driver


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: hitachi hard drive problem*

Put that in when Setup says "Press F6 to load a third party SCSI or RAID driver" and it should find the driver.


----------



## ukrose312000 (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: hitachi hard drive problem*

i have done that and all it is saying is that no hard drive found


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: hitachi hard drive problem*

there is no raid configuration that I am aware of that will let you run only one drive ?????

most promise raid controllers will run an IDE drive as a standalone on the *raid IDE connector only *???????


----------



## ukrose312000 (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: hitachi hard drive problem*

i have tryed everything and cant seem to get bios to reconize that i have a hard drive


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: hitachi hard drive problem*

2 x ATA 133 ports; VIA controller supporting *2 x SATA 150 RAID 0 and **RAID 1 capable ports*;

Promise controller supporting 1 x ATA 133 and 2 x SATA 150 RAID 0, RAID 1, and RAID 0+1 capable ports


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: hitachi hard drive problem*

try plugging the drive into other sata port plugs on the motherboard




use one of the two plugs closest to the ram slots


----------



## ukrose312000 (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: hitachi hard drive problem*

ok that lost me lol


----------



## ukrose312000 (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: hitachi hard drive problem*

i tryed bother ports still the same


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: hitachi hard drive problem*

there are FOUR sata ports on your board >>>>>> not two


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: hitachi hard drive problem*

see here


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

*Re: hitachi hard drive problem*

just shoot me


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

*Re: hitachi hard drive problem*

Rose? It's yr litte freind in nYC again.:wave:

I think we would kill to know if YOUR ORIGINAL DRIVE...THE 500gb ONE which DIED ....was a SATA?

I get that when it died U pulled it yourself, yes? If so, was its cable skinny/SATA and the same one you hooked up your new drive to?

This is not just being nosey.....we R trying to determine sumthin important here for U re solving yr problem.

And we do get how frustrating all this is....it is for anyone not a real techie. LIke me, Rose. But making the journey with patience really is awesome and has ripple effects!
___________________________________
Rose....we R conferencing on yr behalf. My take was/is yr original drive is sATA, the experts need 2 know and if so one or two? Cause if one.....then they know wut is wrong and how to help U ut this right. the latter way above my level, but that is why they R experts!

If U stil have the failed drive, might you post its exact model?


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

*Re: hitachi hard drive problem*

Yo, Experts:
(i AM TOTAL SUCKER FOR CHALLENGES, always was, always will B.)

I just came upon this:

http://forums.nvidia.com/lofiversion/index.php?t14901.html

If U scroll down to some f the responses toward the end....OK it will Be confusing but also interesting.

my 3 LITTLE experiences with flashing firmware were so fun....but apparently it is not always big fun.

I mean assuming that is the fix....so her mobo can hook up with her sATA 2 drive.

But it suddenly came 2 me whlie reading this thread via the link....might she need a BIOS FLASH FOR HER BOARD?????? I MEAN, IF ONE IS AVAILABLE?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: hitachi hard drive problem*

she wont need the bios flash


people needed the bios flash mainly if their system wasnt from 2002 and newer so the motherboard bios would see and use a drive larger than 127gig ?????

also known as LBA (large block addressing)

but the board here in question is plenty new enough to handle a drive larger than 127 gig ??????

after all, this board is new enough to handle a sata 150 mb/s hard drive ?

but; I still think the controller card is the answer to UKrose's problem, the correct card would be able to communicate with a sata 300 hard drive ??


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

*Re: hitachi hard drive problem*

Very smart and very practical! Forget very educational!

If U can solve the issue with affordable hardware.....why make yourself nauseated by flailing in the quicksand to do otherwise? Forget this would fix everything in perpetuity! she owuld have her choice of any drive evah made practically!!!!

Forget this must have cost serious Queen Elizabeths, this rig....also confirming this little investment is right way to go! So the system serves her for a long time and she can get her investment's worth!

Now, let's do The WAVE....U start, Joseph.:4-clap:

PS...if my first take was right and her original drive is sATA, I think one....it was 500GBs, not 150....so that confirms the contents of yr post, Joseph.

Boy....defrag must take a week on sumthin like that assuming anyone who would get it has tons of stuff.:1angel:


----------



## ukrose312000 (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: hitachi hard drive problem*

hi there again i didnt know there was 4 ports lol and yes i took the drive out myself and yes it is a msi serial ata 26awg e173433-kawm style 2725 80oc 30 v vw-1 cable lol
the hard drive that died was a maxtor diamondmax plus 9 200gb sata/150 hdd well thats what is says on the hard drive .and yes its the same cable on my new drive the cable is fine


----------



## ukrose312000 (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: hitachi hard drive problem*

ok ty all very much my comp has found the hard drive now and just going to load windows xp and thanks for telling me it has 4 ports didnt know that


----------



## ukrose312000 (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: hitachi hard drive problem*

ok bios has found my hard drive but its still saying when i try to install windows no hard drive ?


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

*Re: hitachi hard drive problem*

Hi, Rose,

Great that U got the mobo slot thingy clear.....but, after soliciting all the info needed 2 diagnose your problem.....Linderman nailed it and then provided you with *The Fix.*

It seems, Rose, that your board is not compatible with your new SATA 2 drive, or ANY STATA TWO HDD. The solution is to invest in a HDD controller card AND WHOSE INSTALLATION WILL BE A NO-BRAINER....esp since, it seems U R no stranger to working inside your tower!:4-clap:

This will make your motherboard compatible with your new drive or any SATA 2 drive. One you get this and follow up, U will B good to go.

Please go back and read Linderman's posts carefully.

This investment/hardware fix is the only viable, relatively simple way to go to fix this, Rose.....it will also mean U will B able to use practically any drive on the planet in the future, so this current issue will be solved permanently...and U will also have infinite options.

It took the collective focus of several people---each contributing something--- to arrive at diagnosing your problem.... Tumbleweed's insights and Lnderman's nailing the diagnosis and being expert enuff to know the "cure"......so please go back and read Linderman's posts carefully.

I believe he even provided a link to one of these cards. Here it is again;
http://www.shopping.com/xPO-Promise-...Adapter-Retail

Since so many R offered via the link Lnderman pasted, perhaps he will suggest a specific one. I am sure these are available all over. All U need 2 do is pick and buy, install the right one.

This fix for yr problem is as the crow flys.

Pls focus, , understand the solution....and follow up. When U do....U will be HappyUKRose!:wave:
__________________________________
Important Edit; *Joseph, pls C this*:
http://www.pacificgeek.com/product.asp?c=202&s=1006&ID=42959&P=F

This appears 2 B her original dirvew. It has ATA/150 interface. Does this affirm the diagnosis and so fix?


----------



## ukrose312000 (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: hitachi hard drive problem*

thanks alot for all of you helping me i really apricate it and will let u know if it solved it


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

*Re: hitachi hard drive problem*



ukrose312000 said:


> thanks alot for all of you helping me i really apricate it and will let u know if it solved it


Rose, I think U should wait until Linderman sees the latest information. Only then will his diagnosis and fix B confirmed. We wanna get this perfect.....so Pls B patient a little longer.

That Seagate own owns Maxtor is messing me up....but that is not yr problem, Rose.
_____________________________
Edit: *Joseph! * Here is way bettah link to her original drive. Is it, in fact SATA one????


----------



## ukrose312000 (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: hitachi hard drive problem*

ok i will wait lol


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

*Re: hitachi hard drive problem*



ukrose312000 said:


> ok i will wait lol


Brava!!! Betta safe than sorry, yes?:wave:


----------



## ukrose312000 (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: hitachi hard drive problem*

yes true thank you


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

*Re: hitachi hard drive problem*



ukrose312000 said:


> yes true thank you



No problem; thank U 4 Hangin In!:grin:


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

*Re: hitachi hard drive problem*

Joseph (4 a change, OMG): it *IS *SATA one, right? 150? Her dead drive? and the goal is to have her mopbo hook up with her new SATA two re 150 sepcifics, right? Which the CARD will accomplish, right? And which the mobo totally can not with anything other than 150 without the card?


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

*Re: hitachi hard drive problem*

Hold on....I C I forgot 2 paste the good link 2 her dead Maxtor. Will try 2 find it again.

But, just found this and it does conform dead drive is SATA one! Way 2 go, Joseph! But in shamlessly infant way....I am proud that I knew it was SATA right off, and said .....after learning about all this <twibat> I din know existed. 

SATA Roadmap:

-* Generation I SATA (150 Mb/s Data Rate, Approx. Introduction: Fall 2002)*
- Generation II SATA (300 Mb/s Data Rate, Approx. Introduction: Mid 2004)
- Generation III SATA (600 Mb/s Data Rate, Approx. Introduction: Mid 2007)

And C that?? They have SATA THREE NOW!!!!!!!! Who knew??????
I get that it is...data transfer--- even faster than 2.....but common.

Now, I would like to know wut made Rose's Maxtor fail. Wouldn't everyone? The reviews do say one of the cons (no pun intended) is that it gets very hot pretty fast. Maybe Rose's rig has Less than thermal setup? Maybe she needs a new or second fan?

Or maybe the Maxtor just had a normal lifespan.

Is this new can of worms?
___________________________
*WAIT!!!! * Omg, C THIS!
http://www.pcmag-mideast.com/reviews/review.php?id=EpVuuuuFFZmceocxlA

Scroll down 2 where they say they tested Roses' Maxtor on a mobo V much like Rose's!!! And.....they could only get it 2 work doing *GUESS WUT???????????*

Is this not amazing?:4-clap:


----------



## ukrose312000 (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: hitachi hard drive problem*

i have 4 fans in my comp so i dont think it was grtting hot lol but on saterday morning it was clicking and then stoped and now it trys to boot up into windows and just crashes i have tryed formatting it and putting windows on nothing it gets stuck and wont do a thing so i think my old hard drive is dead


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

*Re: hitachi hard drive problem*

Thanks much for this info, Rose! FOUR fans! I just cancelled yr pity party, Rose... U will not B getting all the little gifts,. cause U don need em!!

Re yr Maxtor. U Bet. DEAD. The clickikng is classic and is its exhausted little heart struggling to keep beating. OK, maybe I made that up.:1angel:

Let us now pray that the Maxtor is now wit Godray:.....

.... and when Rose gets her new controller card, THEN, WE WILL CELEBRATE.

But again, and even now... JUST TO MAKE SURE, LET US WAIT FOR Joseph to sign off and put the official stamp with the crest & Acanthus leaves.:wave::grin:
_______________________________
Edit: Rose, after we get everything up and running, I think yr next move might B....given yr board can support a gazillion drives....to get a nice backup drive. Then U can use XXclone to clone yr new Hitachi onto it....update the backup every few days, it is a no brainer,and U will also have the option to boot into either one!

And Rose.....U will nevah again worry about your HDD faiilng and loosing all yr data!

We R having fun, now, right? :grin: almost......


----------



## ukrose312000 (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: hitachi hard drive problem*

oh yeah great fun lol i cant find no where in the uk to get one of thoes cards so it looks like it has to come from the usa lol


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

*Re: hitachi hard drive problem*



ukrose312000 said:


> oh yeah great fun lol i cant find no where in the uk to get one of thoes cards so it looks like it has to come from the usa lol



Rose....is ON THE MOVE!!!:wave: Way! If only from USA ....TRUST me, most likely, by way of China.

Check out Newegg......though I am not sure if they ship internationally.
_______________________________
Edit: Newegg re these..

http://www.newegg.com/ProductSort/SubCategory.asp?SubCategory=410

Again, Pls check 2 C if they ship internatioanlly.....but given the great disparity between all these.....I think again, we must wait for Joseph to give more info. U don wanna spend money U don have to, but U do wanna get a card which will serve yr needs.
________________________________
Follow up.....sorry, Rose, I used my cust # and did chat....will paste:

Please wait while we connect you to a Newegg representative.
Thank you for contacting Newegg. My name is Alexander. How may I assist you today?
Jill Morris: Hi, Alex! I am writing for a woman on my tech site who needs a sATA controler card. Do U ship to the UK?
Jill Morris: She lives there
Alexander: Unfortunately we don&#146;t ship internationally at this time; we only deliver to locations within the United States, Puerto Rico, and APO addresses.
Jill Morris: OMg....U gotta fix this, babe....they need Newegg! but I will tell her. Can I print this out to paste?
Jill Morris: Nevah mind I will just copy it, thanks Alex!


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: hitachi hard drive problem*

Hi Rose,
Misco sell SATA controller cards. I buy most of my hardware from them so I can guarantee that they are reliable. I suggest Joe has a look at what they have to offer and advises you accordingly.
Regards,
John.


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

*Re: hitachi hard drive problem*



JohnthePilot said:


> Hi Rose,
> Misco sell SATA controller cards. I buy most of my hardware from them so I can guarantee that they are reliable. I suggest Joe has a look at what they have to offer and advises you accordingly.
> Regards,
> John.


:4-clap:


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: hitachi hard drive problem*

these UK sites are making me feel like a DUCK in the *desert * they have a much diff format than what I am used too !!


thanks go to * john the pilot* ray: his site makes the most sense to me !! :upset:


I will say this card

http://www.misco.co.uk/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=239917&CatId=256


*if I am wrong, I will send her a card that is right!!*

but I think this card is what she needs!!

too bad she didnt get a WD drive or seagate

a simple jumper shunt could have avoided alot of this expense!! poor brits pay a fortune for the components we get a half the cost !!

i hope the average Brit makes 80,000 pounds per year !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: hitachi hard drive problem*

if only here drive where sata 150 >>>> she could set up her raid controller to act as RAID JBOD (just a bunch of drives) which means they act as individual drives!!


but I cant figure for the life of me how to make her hitachi drive "lock" into SATA 150 mode (sata 1 mode)


that is nasty :upset:


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

*Re: hitachi hard drive problem*



linderman said:


> these UK sites are making me feel like a DUCK in the *desert * they have a much diff format than what I am used too !!
> 
> 
> thanks go to * john the pilot* ray: his site makes the most sense to me !! :upset:
> ...


So is the above the official stamp with the seal and the acanthus leaves? Yes, I think so.

But Joseph....is it not true that as it is , her board would, without a card reject any SATA2 drive?

I am now not clear on this *at all.*

I mean if U R saying a SATA 2 made by WD would preclude the need for the board.....not only do I not understand it.....but if this is right, then why would she not go in that direction? Then, she could probably sell her Hitachi.

I am confused.:sigh:


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

*Re: hitachi hard drive problem*



linderman said:


> if only here drive where sata 150 >>>> she could set up her raid controller to act as RAID JBOD (just a bunch of drives) which means they act as individual drives!!
> 
> 
> but I cant figure for the life of me how to make her hitachi drive "lock" into SATA 150 mode (sata 1 mode)
> ...


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

*Re: hitachi hard drive problem*

Nobody panic, oK? It's a JOURNEY.

To pilfer a phrase from Tumbeweed....MUDDY WATERS (WAS not ONLY A FAMOUS MUSICIAN)

And, as he said, not to muddy these further..... just came upon these;

http://forums.tweakguides.com/showthread.php?t=4189

http://www.motherboardpoint.com/t21561-ot-will-sata2-hard-drives-work-on-a-sata-1-controller.html

Now I am getting the absence of jumpers in the Hitachis is an issue, maybe, not sure....but NOW not sure if Rose gets a board, if her Hitachi will run like a proper SATA 2???????

If not.....maybe the totally right fix is for her to get a new SATA ONE. I mean common.....how much faster cant two B? Her issue wasn't that her Maxtor wasn't fast....it was that it was DEAD, Ok?:laugh:

Now we need to know if, even with a card, the Hitachi will not simply function, but function at SATA 2 speed?

Cause if not....wut the point???????? R we starting 2 get maybe easiest, most cost efficient solution would B 2 get nice new SATA 1???? I am positive they still exist.

The Hitachi could be easily sold, I am sure. Maybe the original vendor....given if a human, he/she should have asked about 1 versus 2...or else he/she should no way B selling HDDs....Rose could take it back and get a refund or make an exchange!!!!!

Soon....these waters will clear.:smile:


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

*Re: hitachi hard drive problem*

Nope....water not muddy enuff yet....so here is more muddy....not that info can be that. 

Here is a guy who not only bought a Hitachi SATA and has old mobo, he bought the PCI board controller card....got the drive from ebay vendor in the UK.....also emailed Hitachi and they and everyone on this forum site concluded the drive itself is bad.

But there is more relevant to this thread info here, and interesting stuff. Even thing sinvolving function key FOUR! Which I have never pressed in my life so far.

One upsetting thing at the end....the mod, I think ,says all new SATA drives are ll. I dunno....doesn't sound right 2 me, I would want a window of Mfg dates to define "new" and don tell me that vendors R throwing out their inventories of SATA 1s, that is insane.

http://forums.techguy.org/hardware/591812-solved-problem-installing-sata-drive.html


And wsut up with the two kinds of power connectors in these drives?


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

*Re: hitachi hard drive problem*

Just couple more since my brain is almost fully melted....

Giolbert at Tiger direct just ied 2 me; he said SATA 1s 9SATA-150)--- they had one, only 80GBs----R almost impossible 2 get now.

Wrong, OK?

http://www.nextag.com/Western-Digital-Caviar-SE-69579648/prices-html

Which way 2 go? PCI controller card to new SATA 1 HDD????

I have no clue....but I am sure someone will.

Also, I asked him, Gilbert at Tiger....he said they have had major issues with international orders...peolle ripping them off, and that they sill do fill them but only by wire transfer.

OK, it ain't PayPal......but if U can get the drive---or card U need that way from the states....it might be way less money than in the UK. Or not.

Tiger also has nice and many and very affordable PCI SATA controller cards.

I am outta both ideas and gas.:sigh:
______________________________
Ok not yet outta gas:

http://www.rubyskytech.com/ProductInfo.aspx?affid=3&productid=WD3200JD

Amazing price....they R in Calif, rated highly....also now closed. But we have email:
Hi,

I am writing on behalf of a woman we R trying to help on my tech site, TSF.

She lives in the UK (I live in Manhattan), has a custom rig, her HDD died, she got new one, it is SATA 2 and her mobo hates it given it is not up to that yet....and obviously she cant install XP.

We R trying 2 figure out out if she should go PCI SATA controller card or new SATA 1 HDD......like the amazing WD I just found U offer:
http://www.rubyskytech.com/ProductInfo.aspx?affid=3&productid=WD3200JD

So.....Do U ship to the UK? Is my question. She may B interested in two....time she does internal backup.

Thanks so much,
Jill

Now....I am outta gas.


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

*Re: hitachi hard drive problem*

I am positively going 2 sleep any minute.

But I just looked and there R tons ot SATA-150s on eBay. Some used, some refurbished, and some new. Maybe not bad idea to log onto ebay UK.....if that is wut it is called....and just check it out.
_____________________________________
OK not as many in the eBay UK.....and this one is not new and we all know just because the surface doesn't have bad sectors does not mean the drive might not die in the next 17 mins.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Maxtor-250GB-...ryZ16178QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I just got curious.


----------



## ukrose312000 (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: hitachi hard drive problem*

thaks to everyone for there help i took the sata 2 darive back and got a 1 hard drive and that works great thanks to all


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: hitachi hard drive problem*

Glad you got it sorted out.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

yes Jill 


you are 100% correct as ROSE has discovered


what I meant by the Western digital or seagate would work with a controller card is they have a JUMPER to lock the drive at sata one speed

its odd how sometimes we cant see the forest thru the trees! I should have thought just to return the hitachi and get a WD or Seagate


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

OMG.....this is the only good thing---seeing this just now---that has happened all day so far!!!!!!!

*ROSE!!!! I am so relieved and so happy 4 U*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:heartlove:wave::grin:

Just think....only couple of days ago I nevah heard of any of this <twibat>


----------

